# 5150 Gear Quality?



## BurtonAvenger

5150 sucks donkey taint.


----------



## Guest

5150?!?!
Ewwy


----------



## Guest

138 cm? jesus how short is your girl?


----------



## Guest

It seems that not many people like 5150's, but why? Shed some insight on your opinions please or atleast make another recommendation.

Cheers,
ScKaSx


----------



## Guest

well this is what i think. if you wanna buy her a board so you two can go snowboarding together and have a good time and stuff, then i dont think it really matters what the brand is. i mean, a board is a board right? i can see why hard core snowboarders like burton avenger and whoever are hella judgemental if they do like tournaments and ride park a lot and stuff. then they have to be careful about what board they use. but anyways, in your case i dont think it really matters what the brand is.


----------



## snowsam17

they are a very low-quality brand that has no high quality products. They are basically a super-budget company targeted toward newbies who refuse to spend a lot of money. Your girl could probably make do on a 5150 if she is totally brand new and you dont think she will progress fast. However once she gets past the total novice stage shes gonna want something better.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

5150 is the arm pit of the k2 corporations snow line. Its low end crap thats designed to attract people at sporting good stores. There built cheaply with low end materials. If you're going to drop the money on a board for her you might as well put her on something thats a bit more durable and safe. If she's a 12 year old kid with no regard to their gear, its fine to buy stuff like that.


----------



## Guest

So if 5150 is not a good brand, are there any good brands at a bargain price? 

I was kind of under the same impression of xavier1 that the board is not so critical as say bindings and boots are. However, like I said I am no expert. If I spend more money on a board, what do I get in return (i.e. does it cut better, more durable, etc.)?

Cheers,
ScKaSx


----------



## Guest

Snowolf,

Thanks a bunch for the quality info. I hope your post will help others such as myself who are confused by the whole thing. Now I feel I know the topic much better. And I agree, Rome and Atomics look nice at a descent price. Thanks again.

Cheers,
ScKaSx


----------



## Nivek

Others in the know may cringe at what I'm about to say, but here me out

Come into a zumiez in your area, I'm sure there is one. This year is the first year for a new in house brand called aperature. The board is 280, its got biax glass, abs sidewalls, all wood core (poplar if I recall) dampening system, and extruded base. It is their first year, so I don't know how it rides, but normallly to get that tech in a board, you pay 350 or more.

And if thats even too much, the alibi boards (another in house) are decent. Not something anyone over intermdiate would probably ride, but definately better than a 5150. Once she can carve the board wont become useless as a 5150 would.

Plus we give 10% off when you get board boots and bindings.

And if you buy chance live within like an hour of colorado springs, come to the chapel hills mall zumiez and ask for kevin, I'll get you set up with what you need.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ sounds just like their in house alibi boards under a new name. Either way its right up there with 5150 for 150 you can find a last years atomic fallen angel/hatchet.


----------



## Ztjewkes

xavier1 said:


> well this is what i think. if you wanna buy her a board so you two can go snowboarding together and have a good time and stuff, then i dont think it really matters what the brand is. i mean, a board is a board right? i can see why hard core snowboarders like burton avenger and whoever are hella judgemental if they do like tournaments and ride park a lot and stuff. then they have to be careful about what board they use. but anyways, in your case i dont think it really matters what the brand is.


Very true. I used a Lamar my first year, salomon for 2 1/2 years, and just upgraded to a top of the line NeverSummer board since I've started doing flips and rails ect. 
If you're a beginner you will be fine. If you're needing the performance when it counts stick with higher end.


----------



## ridethecliche

Holy necro batman!


----------



## Ztjewkes

ridethecliche said:


> Holy necro batman!


What? ?


----------



## ridethecliche

Ztjewkes said:


> What? ?


Look at the date on the posts above yours on this thread.


----------



## fraxmental

there's a real thirst for "snowboard talk" these days around here


----------

